# Front left speaker makes static noise when I drive over bumps or potholes



## vinsewah (Jun 17, 2008)

This actually has nothing to do with the stock speakers that come with the Civic, as I replaced them with a set of Alpine Type X's about six months ago. The problem I'm running into is noise when I drive over speed bumps, road bumps, or potholes which causes my left speaker seems to make a static like noise or "jump" in volume. I'm fairly certain it is not the volume of the receiver itself that is jumping, but maybe the vibration caused by the bump causes there to be a loose connection in the wiring of the amp to the speaker or the receiver to the amp? I'm not exactly sure what is going on and if this is even worth bringing to the car audio shop where I got my setup installed if this is something I can debug and fix myself. It's not the end of the world, but it is super irritating at times.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like a loose connection to me.. I'd check the speaker wire terminals that connect to the speaker


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

If they installed your system 6 months ago and you are already having problems, I would take it back and make them mess with it. Make sure you tell them that you don't plan on paying any money for them to look into it because their work should be covered for 6 months. At least that's the way we did it in the repair business.


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Make them fix !!!


----------



## Fussion289 (Apr 3, 2009)

mjgonegm said:


> Make the fix !!!


I'd walk in there swearing like a sailor LoL. I had done an install of my own and had a short as well. I couldn't NOT figure out where either so I finally replaced the speaker wire running from the HU to the Amp with RCA's and then re saudered the wire splice I had made to make sure the connections were solid. Crimp on ends just don't work when you don't have the proper crimp tool LOL


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

If they installed, they should fix. Intermittent problems always a PITA to t-shoot. 

Step 1: Swap L and R inputs to amp, verify that problem does or does not move. 

If problem does move, replace inputs at amp, swap L and R at HU. If problem moves, it is the HU. If problem doesn't move after that, it is the RCA. 

If problem does not move with amp inputs swapped, replace inputs as before, and swap L and R outputs at amp. 

If problem moves, it is the amp (most common cause is bas solder joint on PCB). 

If problem doesn't move - stays in door - it is a shorted speaker wire or a shorted speaker in the door or a shorted passive xover. Most common cause is a poorly mounted speaker intermittently shorting the terminal against sheet metal.


----------

